# New Hampshire person here!!



## rplogue (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm new to the forum, 15 year old snowboarder out of New Hampshire. I moved here from Florida a year ago and started snowboarding then. I live in the park cause Its so much fun, and I shape my riding style by trying a bunch of tricks i can't land. 

Check out my latest edit at Gunstock Mountain here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSQg2qmDjFQ


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

rplogue said:


> I shape my riding style by trying a bunch of tricks i can't land.


And that's how you're going to kill yourself.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

first you gotta not land em, then, you land em...is there another way?

new here too, but i'll still say welcome NH


----------



## rplogue (Mar 29, 2013)

areveruz said:


> And that's how you're going to kill yourself.



Yeah.. I mean I know the basics to snowboarding, I can rodeo and my max spin is 540. I'm coached

I did break my nose earlier this year though


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome! NH is a cool state (except for your hockey team...which sucks horribly and will never win a champion ship ever.) Never been to Gunstock. Rode Attitash/Bear Peak once though. 
I camp in NH alot...it really is nice. Plenty to do even in summer. Big step up from Florida! Enjoy!


----------

